# Coming soon to IA5 - Uon TV.. new unique FTA Channel



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I thought i'd mention this in this area of the forum as well, .. even though it's been posted already in this thread also: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43196


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Anyone watched this yet?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes.. it's on already for a while.. 
they showed few things there already.. i saw some...

and currently... hehe - on UonTV .. i just saw Sadoun's advertising.. followed by Satelliteguys.us ads... 
Maybe DBSTalk should be next to advertise on there .. 20 bucks ONLY i think, puts one on TV there .. isn't it


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

:icon_band Sadoun 25 minute video is on now between 12 noon - 1PM EST and 7PM-8PM EST


----------

